# Damper differences?



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

As I become more and more intimate with my 4880-based DTG printer, I wonder more and more about what separates the various models. I've also been following all of the conversations that are taking place, regarding the closed ink systems, various damper options for the 1900-based systems, etc....

I understand why most people would want to swap out the dampers for more robust versions, on their smaller Epson machines; either they don't have them, initially, or the ones that are standard are inadequate. Is this also necessary on the larger machines, such as the 4880, or are the standard dampers typically sufficient? Or, do each manufacturers apply their own preferred types of dampers, when the machines are converted??

Here are the Epson 4880 dampers, shown on Dan's site:










And here is a slightly different version I saw on the web:










When we take the machine apart for some maintenance, this weekend, I am hoping to take some pictures of our dampers and ink delivery system, so I can find out if there's room for improvement....

Also, I hear a lot of mention about using dampers OR cartridges; does this mean that if you are using cartridges (I am assuming they are referring to sealed carts, only?), you don't need to have dampers in place? Is it ok to run both?

I also notice that the cartridges we have, actually have a small reservoir at the bottom which collects ink deposits; I am thinking it is time to flush those out, real good! Any suggestions on this, or anything else I should consider flushing out, while I'm in there?


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

Justin, I have bought the sealed bag cartridges from Dan(not in use as yet). They fit into my machine just like the regular carts,(about 1" longer) so I can't imagine them working without the original dampers. To do that would mean taking out the dampers and using additional tubing to connect to the print head. My question is..What is the real purpose of the damper in the whole inkline system? Can anyone explain please?


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Justin
The only thing different about your pictures is that your pictures show the different sides, not the same side 
We all have to remember that the Epson,1800,1900, 2200, 2400, did not come with dampers in their OEM configuration so they have been fitted with what the DTG manufactor thought bestsuited for their build.
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Carts are less prone to ink starvation, because they have more ink in reserve for high demand. Then play catch up between shirts. If all is perfect then it does not really matter.
However for things are rarely perfect. Changes in barometric pressure caused by extreme weather changes can cause differences in how a bulk system feeds. I think carts are more prone to ink settling. The TJet 3 is an 1800 based machine and was changed to dampers but most change back to carts to help with ink starvation. EZ pro bulk system uses carts to increase ink supply. Solve one problem create another.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

The 4800 and 4880 models all use the these kind of dampers. To the best of my knowledge, those are the kind of dampers you have to use and are designed for these printers. You cannot change them out for cartridges. 

You will see some build up over time in the filters of these dampers, especially with white ink. It is not a bad preventive maintenance step to replace your dampers on a yearly or half yearly basis, depending on your printing volume.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Brian said:


> . My question is..What is the real purpose of the damper in the whole inkline system? Can anyone explain please?


Because ink is composed of liquid and pigment(solid), the dampers help keep everything mixing and moderate the amount available at any moment and prevent starvation. Also the filter catches the bigger boulders that either form from settling or get past any other filters. After a while the efficiency will go down as the filter start to clog. I believe I've seen pictures that show that the OEM epson ink carts have similar structures and baffles built into them


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

Dampers do several things!

1.) it is a reservoir for the ink at the print head!

2.) It is an air trap to keep air from entering the head!

3.) It is a filter to keep larger particles from getting to the head!


----------

